# Tetras and fancy guppies



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey im turning my tank into a planted tank and want some tetras and fancies when i remove my shark. I wanted to know if they can gow with a julii cory. Also if they can go with plants and how many i should get?

I saw a thread that you have to wait a while before getting them. How long do i have to wait. Can guppies and tetras go together?


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

hello :wave: thats nice to get a planted tank. though i need your tank size at the moment. yes they should be able to get along since cories usually stick to the bottom of the tank. i also need your ph and other readings. tetras like slightly acidic wter maybe 6.5. guppies fall in the 6-7.5 margin. please post more information so we can evaluate your prefferable stock properly


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

Brandon said:


> Hey im turning my tank into a planted tank and want some tetras and fancies when i remove my shark. I wanted to know if they can gow with a julii cory. Also if they can go with plants and how many i should get?
> 
> I saw a thread that you have to wait a while before getting them. How long do i have to wait. Can guppies and tetras go together?


 tetras will do fine with juliis. :wink: idk about guppys tetras i think theyll be fine might be some nipping tho


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

joe ur 14 wow =)


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

St6_Devgru said:


> hello :wave: thats nice to get a planted tank. though i need your tank size at the moment. yes they should be able to get along since cories usually stick to the bottom of the tank. i also need your ph and other readings. tetras like slightly acidic wter maybe 6.5. guppies fall in the 6-7.5 margin. please post more information so we can evaluate your prefferable stock properly


na i think would all be fine a 7 cuz i have my tank around 7.2


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

St6_Devgru said:


> joe ur 14 wow =)


????


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm more worried about how the tetras will adapt to high pH if they were not acclimated to it.:shake: Some tetras do nip, some don't.
The fact that guppies like higher pH ticks me off to keep them with some species of tetras.
IMO, I'd recommend lemon and beacon tetras as they are not that fuzzy compared to other tetras. Both tetras are also robust species and will do well in the start although not as well compared to the danios and platies.
Other tetras worth a try are diamonds, bleeding hearts and rosy tetras.

Pls avoid serpae tetras. They're very disappointing for their vicious fin nipping attitude.:shake:


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the fish ideas but some of those are pretty big still and im looking for little ones like neons so what can i have with the (thats small and can go with plants) neon that likes the same ph. And whats a small platy or danio that i can have a bunch of.

Also what should i feed them?

My tanks a about 15 gallons.

I don't have a test kit at the moment but im getinng one really soon.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Not all are big, Brandon. Most of those I mentioned just grow to 2 inches. However, other smaller species I'd recommend are flame tetras. They're hardy and you'll enjoy them. I prefer them than neons. Neons here are so disappointing in regards to how long they live.:shake: But don't let this discouraged you, you have your choice and as long as you maintain the tank well, they may live. Every person's case is different so yours may differ from mine.

Red Phantom tetras are also lovely. I have 11 here right now and planning to add more.:mrgreen: Don't confuse red phantoms with blacks. They're far different from each other.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Brandon said:


> Thanks for the fish ideas but some of those are pretty big still and im looking for little ones like neons so what can i have with the (thats small and can go with plants) neon that likes the same ph. And whats a small platy or danio that i can have a bunch of.


I'd avoid the platies if I were you. Platies thrive well in high pH whereas tetras don't unless they were acclimated. Go with danios if you like although I'd stick to hatchetfish for surface dwellers. You'll need either floating plants or glass covers to discourage them from jumping out of your tank.


----------

